

PragProg CoffeeScript Book Released - Zachhack
http://pragprog.com/book/tbcoffee/coffeescript

======
callahad
Well, that's one hell of a way to find out about what a college acquaintance
has been up to for the past year or so.

Congrats, Trevor!

------
jashkenas
To round out the reading list:

<http://arcturo.com/library/coffeescript/>

<http://autotelicum.github.com/Smooth-CoffeeScript/>

------
jgmmo
Trevor won me as a customer when he personally answered and solved my
coffeescript problem on stackoverflow.

------
TrevorBurnham
I'm the author.

Writing about CoffeeScript has been a great experience. I'll continue to
spread the word about the language with articles, conference talks, and
perhaps screencasts—stay tuned.

It's worth mentioning that this is also the first book in print to offer
substantial coverage of Node.js. I'm pretty happy about that. It's really,
really cool to be able to write both the front and back ends of an app in the
same language.

------
bodyfour
I pre-ordered at Amazon quite awhile ago. Three days ago they changed the
estimated arrival date from 10/5-8 to 9/7-12. If the book is actually being
released tomorrow then hopefully Amazon will update the date again.. it would
be sad if I had to wait six more weeks.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
I strongly suspect you'll get your book sooner than that. I've asked my
editors at PragProg repeatedly why the Amazon release date is so far in the
future; it seems to be some sort of glitch. People who ordered their print
copies directly from PragProg have already started receiving them.

~~~
bodyfour
I hope you're right. I should have bought directly from Pragmatic but the
convenience of Amazon won out.

ps: congratulations on the book

------
keyle
Anybody else really bothered by this?

    
    
         CoffeeScript is JavaScript done right.
    

Does CoffeeScript somehow fixes all the quirks of the javascript language that
we've grown s/to love/with?

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Pardon a bit of advertising rhetoric. Let me make a couple of more precise
statements:

1\. Brendan Eich, the creator of JavaScript, dislikes its syntax (he was
famously told to "make it look like Java" even though its semantics are
derived from Smalltalk and Lisp) and has become a fan of CoffeeScript. He
blurbed the book and, as CTO of the Mozilla corporation, has been pushing to
develop tools for debugging languages that compile to JavaScript within
Firefox.

2\. CoffeeScript doesn't fix all of JavaScript's quirks. Roughly half of what
you'll find at wtfjs.com is applicable to CoffeeScript. (Most of the other
half involves `==`.) As JS gets faster, it'll become more practical to use JS
as a VM to run languages that offer niceties like every number being a
BigDecimal. But for now, CoffeeScript is an excellent compromise: Fewer quirks
and much less boilerplate than JS, with little to no loss in efficiency when
used properly.

------
barnaby
Just ordered it because I used coffeescript on a project with good results.
But by the time I get it, read it, and write a review on Hacker news this post
will no longer be on the front page. :'-( sad

~~~
mitjak
But people will still find it through search engines if you write it up on
your blog and link to it from here.

------
MattBarba
Congrats Trevor!

